# crow season



## ocipio (Jul 2, 2007)

The handbook states August 1-September.

Does that mean all of September?


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes its Aug. 1st-Sept. 30th


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

There is a 10 cent bounty on all crows. According to the state law, you just take the crows to the local township clerk office. Turn them in for 10 cents each. This law is still in the books and has not been repealed the last I checked.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

http://renderpdf.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2005-2006/billanalysis/Senate/pdf/2005-SFA-5351-F.pdf

Thats too cool.


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

sweet i can get a bounty for killing them dang sparlings...finaly they are usful for something...


----------

